# '65 Chevy Impala



## fennygolf (12 mo ago)

Hey everyone new to this forum thought I would show off one of my newest builds I just recently finished added a small custom twist to it. I hand bent and customized some metal tubed headers and exhaust out the front fender well. Other then the black and green on the car everything else is hand painted with a brush would like everyone opinion on it and what i should have done different so i can keep improving my skills. Thanks so much have a great day


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome @fennygolf

Did you airbrush or rattle can the black and green. With consideration to metal flake and reflections from your mat and the lighting it looks great!

Really like all the detail. What paint and brush did you use for the detail?

The headers look great. Did you also fab a collector for them?

Do you detail the base (underneath)? Got pics?


----------



## fennygolf (12 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome @fennygolf
> 
> Did you airbrush or rattle can the black and green. With consideration to metal flake and reflections from your mat and the lighting it looks great!
> 
> ...


I don't have a base picture but I am more then willing to run to the room and take one for you completely forgot about an underneath view. The black and green were rattle can and the only model paints I will use are Testors paint. I wouldnt consider it a collector more like the 4 smaller tubes are just inserted into the bigger one.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice job with the rattle can! No hurries or worries on the base plate - we will still be here. Did you spring for a professional brush set or just the Testers set of model kit brushes?

On the collector that is exactly how it works!


----------



## fennygolf (12 mo ago)

@Milton Fox Racing here are the pictures you request of the base also gives you a better look at the exhaust that I did


----------



## fennygolf (12 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice job with the rattle can! No hurries or worries on the base plate - we will still be here. Did you spring for a professional brush set or just the Testers set of model kit brushes?
> 
> On the collector that is exactly how it works!


No I actually went to Michaels and got an assortment of there fine, flat, wide tip brushes and just grabbed a bunch and use them as needed


----------



## fennygolf (12 mo ago)

Also not entirely sure if this is allow but i do stream most nights while I'm working on projects I'd be more then willing to link my profile as I said if I'm allowed to @Milton Fox Racing


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

As long as you dont charge to watch or there are sponsor links to other commercial sites it should be okay.


----------



## fennygolf (12 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> As long as you dont charge to watch or there are sponsor links to other commercial sites it should be okay.


Na its free to watch me i never ask for money or subscriptions I want to build a community that's a safe haven from all walks of life gamers model builders car enthusiast who ever wants to come and make new friends and just chat is more then welcome in my chat room


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey fennygolf, nice to meet you. A clean build and I really like crystal flake paint, cool green! I bet you can add more detail to the engine bay with your talent. Try it!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nice looking impala


----------



## fennygolf (12 mo ago)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> Hey fennygolf, nice to meet you. A clean build and I really like crystal flake paint, cool green! I bet you can add more detail to the engine bay with your talent. Try it!


I appricate the warm welcome @Andy Oldenburg but and honestly Ive never tried or know what everyone uses for upgrading the motor there was one point in time when i got bored one even and i frankinstined big foots huge engine into the original toyota supra from fast and furious and it looked amazing i wish i still had it 



aussiemuscle308 said:


> nice looking impala


Thank you so much for the support


----------



## Bloodnok (9 mo ago)

Hi! Being new to the forum I'm somewhat late to the party here but that's a nicely built model you've got there. Excellent finish from the rattle-can, what brand was it?


----------



## fennygolf (12 mo ago)

Bloodnok said:


> Hi! Being new to the forum I'm somewhat late to the party here but that's a nicely built model you've got there. Excellent finish from the rattle-can, what brand was it?


Testors is the only brand of rattle can I will use on models just be sure to take your time prepping and they work great but if there is any oils from your hand on the plastic it will mess everything up


----------

